# hot water heater



## tadbrunenn (Mar 31, 2009)

i have 2 hot water heaters hooked up with a recir pump and it also goes through a geo thermo system demestic water. the home owners cant even fill there whirlpool tub 1/3 full all the way on hot before it starts getting cold. im tring to find out if the plumber hooked it up wrong.he says its right but with 2 40 gal water heaters i dont believe it.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

There is no such thing as a hot water heater, if the water was hot there would be no need to heat it.


----------



## bartnc37 (Nov 7, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> There is no such thing as a hot water heater, if the water was hot there would be no need to heat it.


That is in fact not true. Hot water is defines as being above 110 degrees. A water heater would merely raise the water to a temperature above ambient ground or air temperature. A "hot water heater" raises the water to a point at or above 110 degrees. Calling it a "hot" water heater merely specifies that the water is being heated to above 110
Sorry just always have wanted to point that little tidbit out to all the geniuses making fun of people for talking about hot water heaters


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WOW!!

Better get ready to duck:shutup::laughing:


----------



## bartnc37 (Nov 7, 2009)

tadbrunenn said:


> i have 2 hot water heaters hooked up with a recir pump and it also goes through a geo thermo system demestic water. the home owners cant even fill there whirlpool tub 1/3 full all the way on hot before it starts getting cold. im tring to find out if the plumber hooked it up wrong.he says its right but with 2 40 gal water heaters i dont believe it.


 What kind of heaters and how big of a tub, if they are electric make sure the breaker is on, seen it happen with those geo systems and you don't notice till the spring or fall when the geo units aren't running very much. also if you have a 100 gal tub those two heaters are only going to effectively hold 40-50 gal of heated water before the make up cold water overtakes them. This is amplifies even more if the wh stats are turned down.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> There is no such thing as a hot water heater, if the water was hot there would be no need to heat it.


Maybe we could go looking for an ATM machine too :w00t:


----------



## bartnc37 (Nov 7, 2009)

make sure you take your PIN number:thumbup:


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

sounds like a bad dip tube or a hot-cold cross over. check resistance elements too.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

bartnc37 said:


> That is in fact not true. Hot water is defines as being above 110 degrees. A water heater would merely raise the water to a temperature above ambient ground or air temperature. A "hot water heater" raises the water to a point at or above 110 degrees. Calling it a "hot" water heater merely specifies that the water is being heated to above 110
> Sorry just always have wanted to point that little tidbit out to all the geniuses making fun of people for talking about hot water heaters


Then it is a booster heater, not a hot water heater, if the water was hot there would be no need to heat it.


----------

